# Name the puppy!??



## farmgal (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay last time for puppy talk! I don't want to annoy anyone. This is going to be my last puppy for a long while. She is a black chihuahua. I thought it would be cute to have ppl throw out names....Sorry no prizes will be given to the winner...LOL farmgal....So far my top pick is Cricket!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 3, 2011)

Cricket is good!  How about...Sabandija....(Spanish for bug....)[]


----------



## farmgal (Feb 3, 2011)

Ummmm That's cute but I can't pronounce it...lmao!! But you might be on to something...sabana is cute!! Hmmm something for me to think about..thanks..farmgal


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 3, 2011)

How about "Slayer" ?? [8D]


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 3, 2011)

[]Chewy!


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 3, 2011)

Toto!---------(little  one)---Wizard  of  OZ[]  or  Mrs. Fred.[sm=tongue.gif][sm=tongue.gif]  - or  Hoss [8|]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 3, 2011)

Do you need original? She looks a little like Gizmo. Farmgalsgal is kinda tough to say. I'm guessing another adoption? but lucky's kinda boring even if true.
 Look around and see something that strikes you. That's a great name.


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 3, 2011)

El Chupacabra! []

 Or Chupa?


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 3, 2011)

I had a Great Dane named Cricket!  How about Shorty?  Speck?  
 My grandparents had a little dog named Diddybicha.  He was mean and when someone came to the farm they would ask, "Did he bite ya?"   It just stuck.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 3, 2011)

Satchmo!


----------



## sweetrelease (Feb 3, 2011)

TACO !!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 3, 2011)

> Satchmo!


 That's great!


----------



## woody (Feb 3, 2011)

Pepe...[]


----------



## towhead (Feb 3, 2011)

Cinder,  Cinders ?    -Julie


----------



## annie44 (Feb 3, 2011)

She's cute!  I named my new puppy Milo!


----------



## annie44 (Feb 3, 2011)

Here he is with his brother......


----------



## Stardust (Feb 3, 2011)

She looks like a little "Trinket" to me. So adorable!!!!!  Oh, I'm in Love!


----------



## Stardust (Feb 3, 2011)

I do like Cricket also.... tell us about this one... awwwwwww.


----------



## Dean (Feb 3, 2011)

I like my grandson's name for his dog.    Dee   O   Gee

 or DOG  

 This is fact.[]





  Dean Marvel


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Feb 3, 2011)

How about Cujo? [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## farmgal (Feb 3, 2011)

She is a sweet very tiny 8 week old GIRL!!! Not some huge male dog that slabbers....Oh wait that would be my newfie spirit. Hubby is picking her up Saturday. She is about 3 hours for us each way. Short story is I lost two very loved black chi a yr ago to parvo. Almost killed me losing them! I'll know more after Saturday. I'm very excited. That's why she needs a special name...And you all are sooooooooooooooo creative. So lets start thinking cute and small  farmgal..


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 3, 2011)

Cute and small... hmmm.. ...Buttercup?


----------



## Stardust (Feb 3, 2011)

Farmgal,
 This is a mouthful... but a sweet story. My son wanted to name my first dog this: He was just a kid, taking French at the  time and I thought it was so sweet. ( it means the small beautiful dog. I  think one work was feminine like belle) I don't speak French, but wish I did.

  "la petite chienne belle"  I loved it!!! It would be a conversation piece for sure or we may have shorten it and called her Belle. It was funny because he didn't want the dog, he wanted another  dog.  He wanted a manly dog and several of us had allergies to dog fur and we needed a dog with hair. I felt really bad, everyone else picked this dog and she knew that he was mad. She ended dog bonding with  him first. She was the best little girl dog ever.  She did so much for each of us in this family I miss her to this very  day.
 star


----------



## glass man (Feb 3, 2011)

I LIKE "BAMBINO" THOUGH IT IS ITALIAN..IT WOULD BE IN GOOD COMPANY THOUGH AS THE BASEBALL GREAT WAS CALLED THE "GREAT BAMBINO] BAMBINO MEANS BABY] OR GRAN AMIGO...GREAT FRIEND..OR TACO...TACATE?TEQULA?...LIME? [SORRY GETTING OFF ON A TANGENT HERE!] LA BAMA?...BEATLE? MANANNA? CHI CHI? UNDOCUMENTED WORKER> [SORRY DON'T MEAN TO OFFEND JUST TRYING FOR A CHEAP LAUGH] SANTANA...CHICO...CHEECH...CHE GUEVARA..[THE REVOLUTIONARY] ..HULIO...CHIQUTA+SMALL/LITTLE FEMAL],,EL LASSIE[8D],CHA CHA,DE LAFARTO,COPASA [WHATS HAPPINING] CAPASA AMIGO..[WHATS HAPPING FRIEND?],EL BONGO ,CARTOON CHARACTOR OR EL BARTO ,THE NAME BART ON THE SIMPSONS GAVE HIMSELF ONCE,EL NOPAL,[GREAT RESTERANT],TINY,LOBO,BOO[ME AND YOU AND A DOG NAMED BOO...]


 ALL I CAN THINK OF NOW! JAMIE


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 3, 2011)

Yo quiero Taco Bell.

 Definitely.....Chewy!


----------



## justadddirt (Feb 3, 2011)

How about PONCHO!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 3, 2011)

...Petunia..?


----------



## Dugout (Feb 3, 2011)

Jigger


----------



## Stardust (Feb 3, 2011)

violet


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 3, 2011)

Blackie


----------



## Stardust (Feb 3, 2011)

Thumbelina~


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 3, 2011)

Saskia


----------



## Stardust (Feb 3, 2011)

Zita and Nina both mean little girl


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 4, 2011)

I was think along Ricks same line,How about  (LITTLE BLACK DOG)
  bill


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  annie44
> 
> She's cute!Â  I named my new puppy Milo!


 

 Another one!...LoL,...Milo's really cute.


----------



## logueb (Feb 4, 2011)

"Chico".    I had a little stray that took up at the house.   I called him Paco.  At the time there was a family of Mexican/Americans living across from us......whenever Paco wandered off I would go through the neighborhood calling .....Paco....Paco.


----------



## towhead (Feb 4, 2011)

Angel  ?  -Julie


----------



## farmgal (Feb 4, 2011)

Good morning...
 To many manly names....Need short and cute! Like nina!! Angel is my white cat's name. Hard to pick just the right name when you have so many dogs and cats already....Still thinking about Cricket. Thanks for all the great names. I appreciate everyones input and pics...Hugs farmgal


----------



## epackage (Feb 4, 2011)

Jolie....


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 4, 2011)

Always liked d.o.g. For a dog, I have a friend named rob who calls him self "arobie", r.o.b.!  How about digga?  Or seed bubble?


----------



## PrivyCheese (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks more like a Yoda then a Chewy....A jedi bottle digger say you be...hmmmmm


----------



## farmgal (Feb 4, 2011)

lmao....I got a Yoda! She was thought to be a He once upon a time. Do you watch Clone wars by any chance???


----------



## farmgal (Feb 4, 2011)

Think I got it!!! Thanks to Star mentioning Thumbelina...which is or was a very popular doll. It reminded me of one of my favorite dolls growing up! Liddle Kiddles! Or Little kittles...Any one remember those tiny little things?? So I think my little chihuahua will be BP's Little Kittle when I register her. BP are my initials. And I am blackpanther on yahoo. Does that sound sweet to you all??? I'll probably just call her kit or kittle. Farmgal


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2011)

> I'll probably just call her kit or kittle.


 
 Sounds like a good fit! Pretty cute lil' dog![]


----------



## Stardust (Feb 4, 2011)

Farmgirl just for for what are all there names?

 You must keep a master list you sweet dog savor you.


 (((((((HUGS)))))) 
 L@@ks like you're doing a mighty fine job.
 star ~


----------



## Stardust (Feb 4, 2011)

That was suppose to say for the fun of it ; )


----------



## farmgal (Feb 4, 2011)

Here goes:
 Ashlee,Leela,Jack,Sandy,Crispy,Buddy,Blade,Chiana,Misty,Brandi,Sky,
 Daisy,Charlie, Mr peanut,Cooper, Reggie, Buzz,Spirit,Kuma,Snoozer,Happy,Scottie,Rusty,Doodles,Karina,Moogie,
 Miss Mouse,Puma,Lick'em,Rose,Yoda,Twinkie,Luci,Roxi,Pebbles,Stevie,
 Scribbles,Yoshi,Cocoa Puff,Maddy,Blackberry, and my deaf border collie Sarah!


----------



## Willow (Feb 4, 2011)

Gizmo


----------



## Stardust (Feb 4, 2011)

Now, you had 46 the other day + 2 new ones right?
 Did I count wrong or did you forget a child? [][][]
 Or did I forget how many you have? []
 It's been a very long day for me.
 Probably me, as I have a headache. []

 You amaze me~


----------



## farmgal (Feb 4, 2011)

LMAO...forget a child...It took me forever to remember all those!! No I only have 41 or 42...But I have 8 cats, Angel,Gabbie, Smudge, Sissy, Star, Max, Josie, and Sage...Plus the two rabbits,,Pumpkin and Prozac...Is it time for a nap now


----------



## Stardust (Feb 4, 2011)

You are very funny... Wish I could drop in and play.
 I need a nap too!
 toodles~ []


----------



## farmgal (Feb 5, 2011)

<jumping up and down all excited> Lil kittle is on her way home. Hubby just e-mailed me a photo of her and said she is barely a handful!! So I have to share with all of you! thanks ever so much for all the great names and kindness....Hugs, farmgal


----------



## Stardust (Feb 5, 2011)

"CONGRATS"
 Found some footage of the Puppy Bowl on Hulu along with some other neat dog shows that I love to watch so maybe I will get to watch it. 

 Woo Hoo !!! 

 Maybe you'll be on one day with one of the pups..


----------



## farmgal (Feb 5, 2011)

She's home!!! She's had a very long day. Now at rest all warm and snuggled in a box. Safe and sound in her own room. Had a nice warm meal. Her name will be Lil Kittle. I will be registering her CKC. She weighs 1lb.2oz and was born 12/21/10 I tried to take a few pics but they came out blurry. She moved her head just when I snapped the pic. I'll try again tomrrow. She needs her quiet time. She is still a bit shakey on her feet. Hugs, farmgal


----------



## Stardust (Feb 5, 2011)

Sweet baby....Do you have a kids mode on your camera? Will help to catch the movement.... [] Rest up Lil Kittle. I used to play a heart beat for my dog all the time, actually it was for both of us. I think I wore the machine out. Very soothing....
 Nite, nite.


----------



## epackage (Feb 5, 2011)

Was gonna say she looks very young, was this a doggy rescue FG ?


----------



## farmgal (Feb 5, 2011)

No she was from a breeder....Chihuahua are very hard to find in my area especially for the price I got Lil Kittle for. That's why I was shocked when I found Twinkie on craigslist FREE!! And boy was she worth every penny.LMAO Amazing how ppl can post on craigslist and other places saying must go ASAP!!! I got most my wee family from craigslist. And like I said before parvo shots are very cheap and very easy to give so if you ask me there is no reason not to get ALL puppies vacinated. Hugs, farmgal


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> Always liked d.o.g. For a dog, I have a friend named rob who calls him self "arobie", r.o.b.!  How about digga?  Or seed bubble?


 

 LMAO Seed Bubble!!!  I missed this one [] Tootles


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 5, 2011)

Chicken Head! If it's good enough for Dennis Leary's kids.... LOL!


----------



## farmgal (Feb 6, 2011)

GM everyone...
 Lil Kittle is doing fantastic. She is eating well and this is proof she is playing... http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackpanther63/ First pic is a video of her..If you want to save the link I add pics all the time..farmgal


----------

